# I can't find these curtain gliders/hooks anywhere



## adria123

I can't find these curtain/glider hooks anywhere, i have one that i have taken a photo of if someone could help me, they are for my adria motor home.


----------



## adria123

Can someone please let me no how to add a picture.


----------



## boringfrog

*Photobucket*

Upload picture to Photobucket, then create a link in your post, I think :?


----------



## adria123

http://i1286.photobucket.com/albums/a618/adria1232/IMG_5642.jpg
http://i1286.photobucket.com/albums/a618/adria1232/IMG_5641.jpg


----------



## Grizzly

Have you looked in a caravan/ camping accessory shop ? I'm pretty sure I've seen them in a Go Outdoors branch- they are the same as on our curtains and I noted them in case we needed any at any time.

If not then try O'Leary's:

http://www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk/

G


----------



## adria123

http://i1286.photobucket.com/albums/a618/adria1232/IMG_5644.jpg
http://i1286.photobucket.com/albums/a618/adria1232/IMG_5645.jpg

i have searched everywhere for these type of curtain glider hooks and no joy, they have come from a Adria 2006 MH if this helps.

i have tried all the usual auction search engine sites.

looked in most high street shops, caravan motorhome outlets.


----------



## adria123

Grizzly said:


> Have you looked in a caravan/ camping accessory shop ? I'm pretty sure I've seen them in a Go Outdoors branch- they are the same as on our curtains and I noted them in case we needed any at any time.
> 
> If not then try O'Leary's:
> 
> http://www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk/
> 
> G


thanks i will give them a try.


----------



## Grizzly

An alternative:

http://www.caravanbreakers.net/

They break motorhomes as well and have a huge range of new and used parts.

G


----------



## premiermotorhomes

Good evening adria123,

We are an Adria dealer, and I'm not familiar with these either through the use with any other manufacturer or in our parts catalogues. Have you tried speaking to your Adria dealer for help, if not please ensure you provide your VIN number as they will need this to process your enquiry.

I would be surprised if the aforementioned sites can assist, the one company I do recommend you contact is Silent Gliss www.sg-s.co.uk

I have found one item http://www.sg-s.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=333&products_id=2184 thats very close to what you are looking for, but will need hooks.

SG are very helpful, so even if you can't see what you are looking for on their site get in touch to see if they can offer an alternative.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Bill_H

these do?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MOTORHOME...ervan_Caravan_Accessories&hash=item43b2e614e3


----------



## adria123

Don't have them in Go out doors, I emailed gliss and he said in 30 years of his experience he has not come across these curtain hooks/gliders, 

O,leary's don't have them either emailed them two,

I have contacted an adria dealer in Huddersfield but no joy there so don't really no.


----------



## premiermotorhomes

adria123,

PM me your VIN number, and I can confirm with Adria directly if thats any help? Did they contact Adria or just check their stock, as it's unlikely this part would be on the Adria parts system so I would have to ask them.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## premiermotorhomes

Adria can help, and I have sent you a PM. 

The Adria part number is 09 01 000.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## teal

They look like the same ones I bought from Caravan Tech Hurst Geen East Sussex. Go to their website.


----------

